# My boy



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan, a weekend ago at PVKC agility. Photo is by Frank Jansen Photography. I totally love the way the wind is catching his fur


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Awesome picture! He looks so focused!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a beautiful boy! Great picture!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sharon, What a great picture of him! Very nice!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I love how Faelan looks so athletic and has such nice coat at the same time.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Dang that is a great photo. He looks happy and focused and handsome.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a great picture of your handsome boy.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Great picture Sharon!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Beautiful picture!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Faelan is absolutely beautiful, and looks so happy in his work.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a great photo!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't think I knew that Faelan was from Apollo lines. Cool!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I don't think I knew that Faelan was from Apollo lines. Cool!


Grins - beauty & brains & trainability  He really is an incredible dog; and an excellent companion too. His biggest vice is wanting to carry a Muck boot around the house and looking lost if they are not by the back door LOL


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Great picture, beautiful boy!


----------

